# opened incubator-bearded dragon eggs



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

huge smell of something-a bit like fish??? could that be the smell of the water heated up or the poly box?? or the eggs?

sub straight smell?? i dont know help please.


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

what colour are the eggs!!?? what have you laid the eggs on???


----------



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

alot of the eggs are white
but one of the eggs is white. and then half looks a faded discoloured a bit and then ontop of one of them there is a little green ontop???

they have been in this incubator for just over 24 hours now, temps are 29 degrees roughly, the stuff the eggs are layed in ..i forgot the name he gave it to us , i think its used for spider eggs but he uses it for his bearded eggs. you can see it in the picture so hopefully you will know. It's moist aswell


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

it looks to me the eggs are on vermiculite that stuff smell when humid anyway but that egg what is dis colour might be a bad egg so that will make a smell you would need to chuck out bad eggs as soon as you see them. too much moisture could cause the eggs to mold and too little would cause them to dry out.
useing vermiculite you need to do a 1:1 ratio 1 part dry 1 part water if you know what i mean. and if any of the eggs look completely collapsed then discard of them as they will not hatch hope this helps


----------



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

thank you for the reply
could you explain about 1-1?? i am not to sure
i tried picking some of it out, but couldnt smell it so i think it maybe a egg. i will leave it a day or two but keep a eye on them all!!!

thank you


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

i use digital scales for mine i weigh the vermiculite then the same in water and mix the 2 together so its damp u can do it by guesswork if you want but make sure not to much water and check now and then on eggs, and 1or 2 times a week just let some fresh air into the incubator what is good for the eggs and put a thermometer and a hygrometer in there aswell just to check on temp and humidity


----------



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

the egg is half blue/green... and another is slightly green shall i leave the slightly disoloured one away ?? 

i have drilled holes in the lids of the box's ? ? could that let to much moisture in ???


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

i dont put lids on mine!! it will make them really damp with the lids on .
get the bad egg out leave the other because still could be ok


----------



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

ok thank u so lose the lids ? and change the substrate ? lil less moisture ?


----------



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

it smells relly bad ... does that mean its dead then ?


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

swanseamike said:


> ok thank u so lose the lids ? and change the substrate ? lil less moisture ?


i wouldnt move the eggs because u could lose a lot of them so if it was me i wouldnt use the lids , was that green egg smelling bad if so it is dead
after this leave them alone for 3-5 days just check on them now and then because the more you open them up in the incubator the less chance you will have for them to hatch hope this helps


----------



## swanseamike (Jan 2, 2011)

ok ... thanks u !!! heres hoping some are ok eh !! she caught us unaware .. thought we had 2 more weeks before she laid !


----------

